# Listen To Music While High



## Smoke Friend (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys, i just wanted to share my opinion about music when your high. As you might know music while high makes the experience alot better and will in most cases give you a better time.

Classic reggae. What I'm drawn to in these songs is the beat and the effect of it, you might say its the most chill out songs ever. Whenever i listen to them i always get in the mood for a joint whit friends.

Bob Marley - Sun is shining http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrzjv121t4c 
Bob Marley - Mr. Brown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VbwibwTZrM 
Bob Marley - Brain Washing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db5QG48VDwc 

Now for the bit more exotic music. this is my personal music taste and something i like whether I'm stoned or not, the next few songs i gonna list is mixed genres.

Some of the songs i had to upload my self so Youtube might not be finished processing the videos.

Blue Foundation - sweep (jim Rivers Vox) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUUSVA4_YEI
Reversible - soliquid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0TaWEL8BOQ
Spektre - Neon Drift http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Cy_fOv9hCg
Dualton - papercut (The Faith) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aa7xCPZvJg
Telepopmusik - Breathe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwNikCItFI8
Trendemøller - Moan dub remix bonus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud8fowSPlnw
Vibrasphere - Analog Marinade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5-Zg8zq-o0



I got tons of music i want to share so if you want more tell me.

By the way, i do have some problems whit the page not loading properly when surfing the forums, any suggestions? 

Peace


----------



## smithy13 (Nov 1, 2010)

kid cudi 

my fav 2 are soundtrack to my life and cudi zone when im melted


----------



## budlet (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey smokefriend have you heard stick figure. ?

Stick Figure- Let the Music Play 

[video=youtube;ri6lWu7Ot_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri6lWu7Ot_E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## budlet (Nov 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;l-_8Ao_VqhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_8Ao_VqhE[/video]


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 1, 2010)

budlet said:


> Hey smokefriend have you heard stick figure. ?
> 
> Stick Figure- Let the Music Play
> 
> [video=youtube;ri6lWu7Ot_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri6lWu7Ot_E&feature=related[/video]


That was a nice song cant wait to listen to it while high. Thanks


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 2, 2010)

Updating thread whit a new song.


[video=youtube;3ltBMXoWPP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ltBMXoWPP4[/video]


----------



## keller420 (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree listening to music is good when high but getting high should not be about listening to the same shitty song for 3 hours lol


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 5, 2010)

I sense someone haven't toked up lately...whistle.


----------



## RisenHIGH (Nov 7, 2010)

smithy13 said:


> kid cudi
> 
> my fav 2 are soundtrack to my life and cudi zone when im melted


Kid Cudi Is the shit! When your HIGH


----------



## trycombs (Nov 8, 2010)

dis tune a wicked you dun know


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 8, 2010)

This is the blast, I'm in love.

[video=youtube;yC7P0zlp67I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC7P0zlp67I[/video]


----------

